# Cadence dsp 4.8



## madcowintucson (May 21, 2015)

New model any thoughts besides the obvious similarities to the ppi unit. This does have both coax and optical inputs as well as being priced under $200 at sonixelectronix.


What do you all think?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

so its finally out, eh?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

If there is rebadgery going on and it's mostly the same thing (I have no clue), then going with the least expensive one, or the most aesthetically pleasing sounds good.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

it doesnt really look like the ppi. also has different features. but either way, im weary. 200 for a dsp brand new just doesnt seem right


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the price of this technology is only going to come down..so maybe this is the first of the cheap good dsps? well minidsp was first but it doesntcome in a pretty package like this one.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I've been casually keeping an eye out since this was announced. I saw that it was listed on Sonic, but it isn't actually available for purchase yet. The placeholder price is crazy low at under $200, but we'll see if it holds true once they are in stock. It does appear they are going to allow pre-orders at this price, so you can probably hold them to it. 

Matt Borgardt has also mentioned using one in an xB install he is doing on the Backyard Installers FB page. Though, there has been nothing more than that mention, not even a photo. 

Details are still pretty scarce. There is no manual, no downloadable software to test and no demonstration video. Still, the bullet point do seem pretty nice and there may be enough there to make this worth considering over a MinDSP C-DSP 6x8. Especially at the lower price point. Namely, the 16 band parametric EQ per channel and S/PDIF via optical and coax. I am curious to know if this unit will have any "surround" features such as L-R or a matrix for proper center channel processing. 

It will be interesting to see how this one plays out.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I've been casually keeping an eye out since this was announced. I saw that it was listed on Sonic, but it isn't actually available for purchase yet. The placeholder price is crazy low at under $200, but we'll see if it holds true once they are in stock. It does appear they are going to allow pre-orders at this price, so you can probably hold them to it.
> 
> Matt Borgardt has also mentioned using one in an xB install he is doing on the Backyard Installers FB page. Though, there has been nothing more than that mention, not even a photo.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if the 16 band PEQ was a typo and meat to say 6 band? 

There is one on EBay right now for $250. Looks like it could be nice.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

1fishman said:


> I was wondering if the 16 band PEQ was a typo and meat to say 6 band?
> 
> There is one on EBay right now for $250. Looks like it could be nice.


It's 16 bands. You can go to their website and they have gui layout in their screenshot section for the product.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

I have one shipping to me for ****s and giggles 

looks to be delivered on wednesday. Taking to Rich Coe for some "in depth" testing on quality


----------



## jomito7 (Apr 1, 2016)

DonH said:


> I have one shipping to me for ****s and giggles
> 
> looks to be delivered on wednesday. Taking to Rich Coe for some "in depth" testing on quality


*Bump

This is intriguing to say the least. The JL TWK also is fairly low in price as well at $329, but under 200 just seems too good to be true.

Where did you buy yours?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

And the things comes with a controller. I remember paying around that for the alpine rux controller hehe.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Bought from sonic. Should be delivered today. will have testing reports in the coming weeks.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

From what I can tell, this will do L+R mono, but does not currently allow for L-R for ambient rear fill. 

You also do not get to choose what type of crossovers are used (Linkwitz-Riley, Butterworth, Bessel, etc). If I had to guess, probably Butterworth. The lack filter type selection _could_ be one disadvantage compared to some of the other low cost options. Still, it is less limiting than the upcoming AudioControl units.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

The PPI DSP-88R/Soundstream Harmony and Cadence DSP 4.8 are both based on Cirrus Logic and share a lot of the same specs. It looks like the DSP-88R had 10 presets where the DSP 4.8 only has 4. The DSP-88R has a 31 band EQ with fixed frequency points and adjustable Q. The DSP 4.8 a 16 band EQ with variable frequency points and Q. The rest of the specs are basically identical.

Seems similar to the DEQ.8 and C-DSP 6x8, where one is set up as graphic and one as parametric.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

well the box never made it to me  so no testing to come


----------



## cadeet (Apr 15, 2016)

DonH said:


> well the box never made it to me  so no testing to come


Dang, what happened? I think I'm going to get the Cadence DSP 4.8 over the PPI DEQ-8. Subjectively what do you think?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

cadeet said:


> Dang, what happened? I think I'm going to get the Cadence DSP 4.8 over the PPI DEQ-8. Subjectively what do you think?


Well UPS says delivered, my porch said otherwise lol. waited 3 days... nothing. 

I will be Objective and say, through comparison, the PPi does have some more features than the Cadence. Online it states the Cadence has high level inputs, this must be achieved through RCA input still as from the pictures there is no terminal section for high level inputs. 

for $200 if one needs a DSP, cant hurt. Dont expect Mosconi or Helix quality...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DonH said:


> Well UPS says delivered, my porch said otherwise lol. waited 3 days... nothing.
> 
> I will be Objective and say, through comparison, the PPi does have some more features than the Cadence. Online it states the Cadence has high level inputs, this must be achieved through RCA input still as from the pictures there is no terminal section for high level inputs.
> 
> for $200 if one needs a DSP, cant hurt. Dont expect Mosconi or Helix quality...


Interesting. Have you contacted UPS and/or Sonic Electronix to see what they might do?


----------



## cadeet (Apr 15, 2016)

DonH said:


> Well UPS says delivered, my porch said otherwise lol. waited 3 days... nothing.
> 
> I will be Objective and say, through comparison, the PPi does have some more features than the Cadence. Online it states the Cadence has high level inputs, this must be achieved through RCA input still as from the pictures there is no terminal section for high level inputs.
> 
> for $200 if one needs a DSP, cant hurt. Dont expect Mosconi or Helix quality...


That sucks. Hopeful it will come up Agreed, expectations are intact. I wonder if the output voltage is at 2v like the PPI. I'm assuming the manual is stuck in "QC" for review. @@


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The only concern I would have is being too similar to the 88r with is notorious problems. However, if cadence provides support and updates to fix any bugs then they will be 10 steps ahead of the epsilon gear. I like cadence but time will tell.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Interesting. Have you contacted UPS and/or Sonic Electronix to see what they might do?


Yeah I have... I have noticed some sketchy folks in our area lately and dont have cameras on the house yet. I normally like to get my packages sent with signature but I couldn't choose that at checkout...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cadeet said:


> That sucks. Hopeful it will come up Agreed, expectations are intact. I wonder if the output voltage is at 2v like the PPI. I'm assuming the manual is stuck in "QC" for review. @@


5 VAC @ 0.1% THD



Bayboy said:


> The only concern I would have is being too similar to the 88r with is notorious problems. However, if cadence provides support and updates to fix any bugs then they will be 10 steps ahead of the epsilon gear. I like cadence but time will tell.


I don't know about 10 steps, but how does 10 presets sound? :surprised:


----------



## jomito7 (Apr 1, 2016)

I decided to get one for fun while I wait the other new DSPs out, mainly the JL Audio TWK. Got it in yesterday and unboxed. My first impression is the housing for the electronics is well built. It is encased in black iodized aluminum. The side silver pieces that contain the mechanical interfaces are ABS plastic. It comes with heat sinks on the outside "top" and "bottom", but only consumes 0.5A according to the spec sheet, so I'm not sure why the big heat sinks other than looks. It's smaller than I expected. Weighs a good amount, I'd say 2 - 2.5 lbs. I'll open the cover up to look on the inside tonight to see what the guts tell me.

The software came on a burned CD-R. So note, you'll need a CD drive to put it on your computer. There doesn't seem to be downloads on their website for any software. Their website didn't specify what OS nor did the manual, but it is indeed a .exe file which is windows. I installed on my old crappy windows xp machine and it seems to run just fine. GUI is pretty intuitive. Everything is on one window (no tabs or buttons to other windows), and you just select what input and what output channel and it works like advertised. We'll see when I actually hook it up to the unit how well it works if there are any crashes.

It comes with a USB cable, A CAT 5 cable and wired remote, and an optical cable. The wired remote appears to only be able to change output volume and select one of the presets. 

If you all have any questions I'll field them the best I can. The Website doesn't give much information, so I can look things up about the unit as I get it installed.

My installation will be an iPad mini-->Airport Express(optical out)-->Cadence DSP 4.8(optical in)-->JL Audio XDV2 Amplifiers-->Hertz HSK165XL (Front) + Hertz HCX165 (Rear) + JL Audio 12TW3-D4 All ran Active to the Cadence DSP 4.8 ... I feel respectable installation, but only time will tell. 

Note, Cadence has not paid me in anyway. I am just a lonely independent installer who has enough free time to spend money and make some side money in the world of audio (into headphones/DACs/Hi-Fi 24bit Audio as well). 

Thanks,

jomito7


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

DonH said:


> Well UPS says delivered, my porch said otherwise lol. waited 3 days... nothing.
> 
> I will be Objective and say, through comparison, the PPi does have some more features than the Cadence. Online it states the Cadence has high level inputs, this must be achieved through RCA input still as from the pictures there is no terminal section for high level inputs.
> 
> for $200 if one needs a DSP, cant hurt. Dont expect Mosconi or Helix quality...


I was told that the PPI 88r also uses the RCA's for high level. It looks like Sonic's discontinued the 88r.


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

I received mine yesterday. I was originally going for the deq.8 but had bad luck getting one due to out of stock or discontinued everywhere. Passed up on the 88r due to all the bad reports on it and gave up on the miniDSP for being out of stock, far shipping and extra charges to have it imported.

So in the end I ended up going with the Cadence unit. Installation was a breeze, but after installing it I only had about 15 mins to play with it before I had to get on the road.

This is my first DSP but so far I really like it and it's at a great price. The software is really easy to use, and unlike the 88r you're able to control each channel separately without being limited to certain frequencies. The 16 band parametric eq for each output channel is really nice and you're able to hear the changes as you make them. Since it's in my trunk, the usb cable was a little short so I made myself an extra long one to reach the front seat by splicing two spares together.

I hope to fully explore the unit on Monday along with REW. Both are new to me, but hopefully it can take my system to the next level.

My only concerns so far is the lack of information out there, for being a new product almost nobody carries it and is very difficult to find in stock. Hopefully it's not one of those products that gets discontinued before getting a fair shot. Cadence said they will get more on the 29th but it looks like they may all be gone right away since SonicElectronix only has 3 left. So if you want one, I would suggest you jump on it right now. Also, the remote must be connected at all times for all your settings to work.

I have no idea how this compares to the more expensive units, but features wise it should easily meet the average persons requirements. So far I haven't found anything that made me regret my purchase.


----------



## cadeet (Apr 15, 2016)

Would you guys be willing to upload the software so that I could test the program?


----------



## jomito7 (Apr 1, 2016)

I opened the top, build looks fine. Some components seem to be a little off center, but nothing to go crazy about. Board appears to be simple. Has a Cirrus CS47048-DQZ DSP chip (32 bit). Has a small SMT8S series micro controller. Has 8 discreet DACs, can't really tell what they are.

I took a picture, but I'd probably get sued if I posted it on here. If you want the pic, let me know.

Seems like a legit DSP. I'll probably have it installed by tonight as soon as I'm done putting my sub box together.

jomito7


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't know who these guys are, but it seems they have already increased the price by 30 bucks over their last auction.  Anyway, wonder how many units they got a hold of and if it may have anything to do with low stock elsewhere. IMO, they're playing with fire by increasing the price. The whole allure of the unit was low cost. If it doesn't prove to be all that reliable or competitive then their ship will sink! 

New Cadence DSP 4 8 8 Channel Logic 32 Bit Core 192kHz Digital Signal Processor | eBay


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

jomito7 said:


> I took a picture, but I'd probably get sued if I posted it on here. If you want the pic, let me know.
> 
> 
> jomito7


sued? why?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jomito7 said:


> I opened the top, build looks fine. Some components seem to be a little off center, but nothing to go crazy about. Board appears to be simple. Has a Cirrus CS47048-DQZ DSP chip (32 bit). Has a small SMT8S series micro controller. Has 8 discreet DACs, can't really tell what they are.
> 
> I took a picture, but I'd probably get sued if I posted it on here. If you want the pic, let me know.
> 
> ...


There's nothing illegal about posting pictures of a product that belongs to you..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

Another feature I like about it is that I can choose which input goes to what channel which preserves the fader and balance on the headunit. You can also sum channels together, so I will be combining my front L/R to my center channel.


Note, I did have a small problem today but hopefully it's nothing. When I tried to connect to my laptop this morning, I kept getting a cannot recognize USB device error. I'm hoping it's just my laptop needing some windows updates. But I will try again this afternoon and see if I can connect to it. Otherwise this bad boy is going back.


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

cadeet said:


> Would you guys be willing to upload the software so that I could test the program?


Sure, what's a good site to upload to? The Cadence support team sent it to me through email when I was also curious about it, so I'm sure if you ask they will send it.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

doubler82 said:


> Sure, what's a good site to upload to? The Cadence support team sent it to me through email when I was also curious about it, so I'm sure if you ask they will send it.


Use something like google drive or drop box and post the link.


----------



## jomito7 (Apr 1, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> There's nothing illegal about posting pictures of a product that belongs to you..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Ok, as requested

jomito7


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

I can't find the dimensions on this thing?


----------



## jomito7 (Apr 1, 2016)

strohw said:


> I can't find the dimensions on this thing?


It's 8.5in x 6.75in x 1.75 in overall.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

jomito7 said:


> It's 8.5in x 6.75in x 1.75 in overall.


Thanka


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

So when do we get to the good part.... software trial and actual testing of the unit?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Don't know who these guys are, but it seems they have already increased the price by 30 bucks over their last auction.  Anyway, wonder how many units they got a hold of and if it may have anything to do with low stock elsewhere. IMO, they're playing with fire by increasing the price. The whole allure of the unit was low cost. If it doesn't prove to be all that reliable or competitive then their ship will sink!
> 
> New Cadence DSP 4 8 8 Channel Logic 32 Bit Core 192kHz Digital Signal Processor | eBay


Why would you waste your time with some unknown ebay seller when you can buy it directly from Sonic Electronix for over $80 less?



doubler82 said:


> Another feature I like about it is that I can choose which input goes to what channel which preserves the fader and balance on the headunit. You can also sum channels together, so I will be combining my front L/R to my center channel.
> 
> 
> Note, I did have a small problem today but hopefully it's nothing. When I tried to connect to my laptop this morning, I kept getting a cannot recognize USB device error. I'm hoping it's just my laptop needing some windows updates. But I will try again this afternoon and see if I can connect to it. Otherwise this bad boy is going back.


I cringe every time I see someone state that they are going to do a simple L+R summed to derive a center channel. Do a little reading about center channel and surround processing and you may second guess that choice.



doubler82 said:


> Sure, what's a good site to upload to? The Cadence support team sent it to me through email when I was also curious about it, so I'm sure if you ask they will send it.


I got the manual and software in a similar fashion a couple weeks back.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Why would you waste your time with some unknown ebay seller when you can buy it directly from Sonic Electronix for over $80 less?



That I have no clue.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

While looking around I found you can buy development kits for the dsp chip this unit is based on for $420. Comes with composer and gui software as well. The dsp chip does quite a bit more than what's in the 4.8.

Board: Evaluation and Demonstration Boards and Kits | Programmers, Development Systems | DigiKey

Brochure: link


Seems like a fun project


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Seems, but at that price you'd be better off just going with an Alpine 800.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

strohw said:


> Seems like a fun project


Yeah... no.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Bayboy said:


> Seems, but at that price you'd be better off just going with an Alpine 800.


Project purposes and educational. I agree the price is too high to try and DIY something for a car.


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

rton20s said:


> Why would you waste your time with some unknown ebay seller when you can buy it directly from Sonic Electronix for over $80 less?


I think because for almost all april, sonic was out of stock until the end of the month. I don't think they begin shipping until the end of the week.



> I cringe every time I see someone state that they are going to do a simple L+R summed to derive a center channel. Do a little reading about center channel and surround processing and you may second guess that choice.


haha, ok I will. I always read that it was unnecessary which is why I had it disconnected this whole time but was curious about it. Just wanted to mention a few of the other features the unit had.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Progress report?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

I ordered another from a contact, waiting for arrival then off to get some testing done


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't know about this one guys. All week I've been trying to resolve my USB issue with 0 luck. Really thought it would be an easy fix but after trying on 3 computers, one fresh install of windows 7 and another of windows 10, they all give me the same "usb device not recognized" error. Installed drivers several times but still nothing. It still powers on and the remote functions work, I just can't get the damn thing to connect anymore. Tried 4 USB cables as well. I've been working heavy with computer hardware/software for almost 20 years so I'm not clueless when it comes to this stuff. Even modified a 12v adapter for it to connect to my more powerful desktop at home, and still nada.

With my budget I REALLY wanted this thing to work, but problems after the first day have me thinking that this might become a nightmare.

I would buy only with a good return policy and test it vigorously to see if any problems arise.

If I can get a quick replacement, I will give it one more shot. If not, I will return it, suck it up and pay extra for the 6x8 mini. Disappointed to say the least.

Anyone else install theirs yet?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Welp..... I'm sure most of us aren't surprised. Did Cadence try to help any?


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

Bayboy said:


> Welp..... I'm sure most of us aren't surprised. Did Cadence try to help any?


Yea they did, support was great. Although the suggestions didn't work. Told me they would have no problem switching it out for me. They are located in City of Industry so I wonder if I can do a warrant swap in person? I'll give them a call today during business hours and see what happens.

I will keep you all posted


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, that part is good to hear. Hopefully a simple swap works out.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

Got mine, Install went just fine on my Macbook pro running windows 7 on parallels. dropping off today fro legit testing on signal quality


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Here is the software and manual:

http://www.filedropper.com/cadencedsp48


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

Any updates on the other units?

I have to wait til Monday to do anything about warranty since they were not available on Friday but said I should be able to do it in person once I'm in the system. We'll see how that goes.

Pretty annoyed though, haven't had a chance to reset gains and crossovers points on the amps all over again so the sound is ass right now. Would have had an open weekend to play with it. Hopefully this all ends Monday, but I have a gut feeling that the next unit will be the same. I'm traumatized by the stupid USB not recognized error, must've seen it a hundred times now.

Tried it on 3 computers, and also full reformats on my laptop 3 times now: Win7, Vista and 10. So I've pretty much ruled out the computer, and about 5 different usb cables. Even found newer drivers for the USB->SERIAL chip and still nada. I don't understand what the hell is wrong with it. It powers up fine, the remote works, and sound goes in and out the rca's properly, the computer just doesn't recognize it anymore. I enjoy solving hardware/software problems myself but I'm losing my mind on this one.

Tech guy on the phone said someone else had a similar issue and he just had to play with the ports to make it work, thing is the device is never recognized so there are no settings for me to change. Tried all USB ports as well.

Any ideas on what else I should be trying?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

did you try a different USB cable?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

DonH said:


> did you try a different USB cable?


He stated he tried 5.


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

DonH said:


> did you try a different USB cable?


Yep, I have a box full of cables so it was pretty easy to rule it out. Also tested the leads on the cables for continuity with a dmm and all seemed good with them.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Are you using a really long USB cable or USB extension? Is there a drop-down menu to select the USB port number (like the ppi 88r)?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

SPLEclipse said:


> Are you using a really long USB cable or USB extension? Is there a drop-down menu to select the USB port number (like the ppi 88r)?


i had to do a lot of port messing around to get the PPI to connect. was curious if his problem was similar.


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

SPLEclipse said:


> Are you using a really long USB cable or USB extension? Is there a drop-down menu to select the USB port number (like the ppi 88r)?


I have a long cable, and several smaller 2-4 feet cables. No extensions.

Also there is no option to select your port. The software is just one main screen with a (COM) button which is red if it can't find the dsp or green if there is a connection. No other options from within the software.

The very first time I installed it the computer detected it right away before the software was even ran. Now when I connect it, it has no idea what the device is. Even forcing the drivers does nothing.


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

jtaudioacc said:


> i had to do a lot of port messing around to get the PPI to connect. was curious if his problem was similar.


Where were you changing the ports? From the DSP software or from within the Windows Device settings?


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

So Cadence ok'd the RMA and allowed me to exchange it in person the same day. I was in and out in less than a minute. Very easy process, so +1 for that.

Haven't had a chance to test it in the car but I tried it in my home with the same 12v adapter and was immediately recognized by the computer when I plugged in the USB cable.

Now I regret reformatting windows so many times. I have 3 OS's on my laptop right now lol, but it worked fine on Windows 10.

Also ordered a new 10ft usb cable on Amazon over the weekend just to be on the safe side.

Hopefully it was just a bad unit and I'm good to go from here. The unit seems pretty popular, was told they had about 50 orders for them today.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Been playing around with one of these and just some observations so far:

- Documentation says T/A is adjustable in .05ms steps but it's actually .02ms steps
- Don't put 0 in for a frequency in any of the PEQ bands or the software goes funky 
- Q is adjustable in .1 steps 
- Channel levels and PEQ levels are only adjustable in .5db steps
- While in the software the remotes volume doesn't work and when you leave the software it doesn't regain it's volume setting until you adjust it...which means output can be much louder than expected until you click up or down a level


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Other than that, no stability issues? Those are minor quirks that could be fixed with a quick update. I'd contact Cadence and let them know.

As far as the .02 vs .05, that's a good thing. So is the .5db steps. I wouldn't expect that much with the price tag it displays. 

Keep us updated and hopefully other owners will chime in to see how their's is working.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Besides the 0hz thing I haven't had any crashes or oddities in the software. I sent their tech support an email with the minor issues. Maybe they'll get bored enough to update the software...or even put it on their website.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

fellow meant to do testing wont ever get around to doing it... sorry guys  anyone want to buy it? $200 shipped


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

Finally got around to installing the replacement unit in the car again. Connected all my speakers except the center channel and reset all my gains with an oscilloscope, the muting feature made it very easy to isolate channels. So far everything has been working great, still connects instantly to the computer. I'm pretty happy with it, the next step is to tune everything using REW (still reading up on that).

What do you guys usually store in the presets? It has four of them. More bass, all vocals etc?

I have no idea where to mount that remote. So far it's in the trunk but I would like to take advantage of the presets.


----------



## doubler82 (Apr 9, 2016)

DonH said:


> fellow meant to do testing wont ever get around to doing it... sorry guys  anyone want to buy it? $200 shipped


That sucks, I was really looking forward to see what the results were. Hopefully you can find a buyer. I see they are sold out again, so maybe you can move it quickly.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

remote in glove box would be my first bet. or center console hidden


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

doubler82 said:


> What do you guys usually store in the presets? It has four of them. More bass, all vocals etc?



With only 4 presets, it would be a good idea to be real familiar with your music library. I have certain genres that come under or close to reference that need no help from a global EQ. Others need a little bit of cleaning up in certain frequency ranges for me to really enjoy the music and avoid fatigue. That's where global presets come in handy. So yeah, it could be more bass, or some sort of bass shelf, slight high frequency boosts for dull recordings, etc.


----------



## BMW528i (Feb 16, 2016)

Any more updates to give us since you all have had them installed for a bit now? 

I'm considering going with one of these units because the price is very attractive and I feel like I don't need to spend the extra money to go with a Helix DSP Pro or any of the big name players. I know that the Cadence wouldn't be in the same league as Mosconi, Helix, etc... but would you all say that it is still fairly comparable or not even close? I want some tunability in my system obviously but I'm not looking for competition level at this point.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

As long as it's stable. That's what I'm waiting for even though I don't personally need one. If it is able to best the 88r in stability then that's going to be a big pro considering the short popularity of the 88r & Harmony.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Still no problems with mine besides the few I listed before. Haven't messed with it in over a week now and works as intended. Cadence support did mention they had plans to do an update for the software and/or firmware to iron out any small bugs that may be found.


----------



## jomito7 (Apr 1, 2016)

So after finally getting it installed to my Toyota Tacoma, and playing with it some, here are my impressions:

I'm using an Apple Airport Express optical output to feed the input of the unit.

Very simple GUI. It connects every time, no issues for me what-so-ever.

The outputs are simple to set, although remember to save. If you reconnect, the DSP comes up in a default state. You have to reload the saved setting every time. A minor thing I don't like.

You can tune on the fly, very easy and simple to tune. You can copy one tune from one channel to the next. Very efficient.16 channels of parametric EQ is overkill, but better too much than not enough.

Now the one major bad for me ... It has a noticeable hiss. No, it's not alternator wine, and no it's not my amps. I've trouble shot it, and it is definitely the unit. This is most likely from the output amplifiers as the hiss doesn't change with volume. Really it is not a big deal when playing music, but I can't stand systems with hiss after time. But what do you expect for a $200 DSP? 

All in all, a great DSP for the money. If you got rid of the hiss, it's just as good as all of the $700+ units out on the market right now.

jomito7


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

jomito7 said:


> S
> Now the one major bad for me ... It has a noticeable hiss. No, it's not alternator wine, and no it's not my amps. I've trouble shot it, and it is definitely the unit. This is most likely from the output amplifiers as the hiss doesn't change with volume.
> 
> jomito7


what did you do to trouble shoot it?


----------



## jomito7 (Apr 1, 2016)

jtaudioacc said:


> what did you do to trouble shoot it?


I tried each component by itself and with different sources. Everything paired with the Cadence DSP gave a hiss, everything without the Cadence DSP didn't give a hiss.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

jomito7 said:


> I tried each component by itself and with different sources. Everything paired with the Cadence DSP gave a hiss, everything without the Cadence DSP didn't give a hiss.


okay, eventually, i'm sure i'll install one and find out.


----------



## noahzr (Jun 3, 2016)

How does the crossover work? Is there just one or can you adjust crossover points for each channel?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

noahzr said:


> How does the crossover work? Is there just one or can you adjust crossover points for each channel?


Crossovers are variable for each of the eight channels. It looks like you can use any crossover frequency(s) for any channel as either high-pass, low-pass or band-pass filters.


----------



## mh_mini (May 4, 2016)

Anyone else having problems getting the program to work? Whenever I try to run it nothing happens. It just locks up the windows explorer window and I can't even end the process with the task manager. Have to restart to get rid of it. My laptop recognises the DSP fine when I plug it it, it's just the program.

edit: I'm on windows 7. Tried running it with admin privileges, and no results.

Edit number 2: sigh. It fails to work on my laptop, but it does work and connects to the DSP on my desktop. So while it would be really nice if I can get it going on my laptop, at least I have options now.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Could it be a ground issue inside the unit itself?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## lazzer408 (Dec 31, 2015)

Here's my experience...

I had a DSP88R for about 10min before it died in a very loud way. After replacing the tweeters it killed, I went back to my old Clarion crossover.

I saw that Cadence had released the DSP 4.8 and bought one through Sonicelectronix. The unit was sold as new but had been opened and was missing the male to male USB cord. After calling Sonicelectronix they offered a discount of $20 and store credit of $15. That covers a new USB cable so why not. If the unit was defective it would still be covered under the 1 year warranty. Also, the CD provided wouldn't read. I got in touch with Cadence who emailed me the driver and software installer.

First attempt...

The driver would not install. I let Windows find it's own. The software would not connect. I manually changed the driver to com1 to get it to connect.

Now that the unit would connect, I was able to set the crossover points and begin time alignment. I measured the speaker distance from my ears and entered the distances (in CM) accordingly. It was terrible. I thought maybe the measurements were the delay length. I subtracted each measurement from the farthest speaker and entered those values. Better.

I did a few sweeps and EQ corrections using my laptop as the source. When I switched over to a CD is sounded terrible. Turns out my laptop's soundcard has some EQ'ing of it's own going on. I started all over again with a USB audio interface.

Second attempt...

With the new sound interface connected, I decided to try an alternate means of time alignment. I used pink noise and adjusted delay for best focus. I was able to get a much sharper focus this way. The distance values in the DSP are now quite a ways off from what the actual ruler measurements were.

Time for sweeping again. There are 48 EQ variables per channel for a total of 384 variable that had to be MANUALLY reset. The reset button for the EQ only zeros the bands, not the Q and freq values. Good thing I wrote the defaults down so I could get back to the starting point. I could have probably copied over an unused memory but then I'd have the TA and Xover settings to readjust. Very annoying.

As I was adjusting things back to zero, I noticed there was no change in sound. I attempted to adjust the master volume to verify and it did nothing although the software gave no indication that the DSP had lost connection.

I power cycled the DSP, rebooted the laptop, verified the driver, it won't connect anymore. Not only will it not connect, the remote control is not responding.

That's 2 DSPs now that didn't last a days use! Who to blame? Software? Hardware? Planetary alignment?


Here's some suggestions I gave to Cadence.

1: When selecting a channel with the mouse (to adjust level, phase, input channel, ect) the dot above the channel should automatically move to the channel . Also add an 'auto select by mouse' check box to enable this. More then once I had adjusted the gain of a channel then went to adjust the delay and screwed up because the channel I was working on wasn't selected. Very annoying.

2: What's the purpose of the enter button in the presets? Eliminate it. Not necessary. Select a memory position 1-10 then hit save or delete. Much easier.

3: Please split the EQ reset button into 3 buttons. Freq, Q, and Level.

4: Add a master reset button either via. software or on the device itself. One could probably copy an unaltered memory position or save a dsp8 file with the defaults. A reset button would be nice.

5: Boot time. This needs to be increased.

6: VERY IMPORTANT!! Allow another function to be assigned to the remote knob. A master volume is useless for most people. Being able to assign it to one of the channel levels would be excellent!! This way someone could use the knob as a subwoofer level adjustment.

7: DC blocking to accept balanced inputs with DC offset present. I had to add 8 capacitors to my 4 balanced pairs. There doesn't seem to be any DC blocking.

8: Switch to mini-usb on DSP unit. Male to male isn't stocked anywhere except online retailers.

9: Reliability. 'nuf said.


----------



## nanohead (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats a nice write up! I'm gonna get one I think. They are a decent company that is trying to do something compelling.


----------



## lazzer408 (Dec 31, 2015)

I will give the company props. Very easy to get a hold of and talk to.

The tech I spoke with said they are working on the software and was in strong agreement to some of the changed I'd suggested. Particularly the way the preset memory works and the ability to map the remote knob to another function other then master volume. Perhaps it will be assignable in the future. I would like to use it as a subwoofer level adjustment.

My replacement will be here tomorrow. Keep you posted.


----------



## jomito7 (Apr 1, 2016)

jtaudioacc said:


> okay, eventually, i'm sure i'll install one and find out.


It's not awful at all, just something that you can hear when music is not playing. 

It occurs when there isn't any feed from the input. To me, a minor nit, something that isn't a deal breaker for a $200 dsp.

jomito7


----------



## lazzer408 (Dec 31, 2015)

jomito7 said:


> It's not awful at all, just something that you can hear when music is not playing.
> 
> It occurs when there isn't any feed from the input. To me, a minor nit, something that isn't a deal breaker for a $200 dsp.
> 
> jomito7


Are you talking about the noisy output that's been mentioned? It's pretty bad. I have some pretty silent amps too. I have to keep their gains fairly low to keep the hiss to an acceptable level but in doing so I can't drive my amps to full output. Anyone wanting a DSP is probably chasing after a higher quality sound and the DSP 4.8 is unacceptable for that audiophile. It's very much "consumer grade".

I'll try and measure the s/n once I get the scope on it.

Package was delayed until Monday.


----------



## lazzer408 (Dec 31, 2015)

As of this moment, _*DO NOT*_ buy this processor.

The replacement came. It played, the PC connected (once the proper com port was manually configured in device manager), but as soon as I tried to load my config to a memory slot...bricked. The software was no longer communicating with the DSP and there was no user alert that it lost connection. On power-cycling the unit, sound and connection ability was lost.

If this were a case of file corruption, which is unlikely, it tells me that the DSP and software does not perform a CRC check, or any other verification of the file, before committing to a write.

Cadence is contacting the manufacture to see if there's a way to un-brick the unit.

They have a ways to go before this DSP is ready for retail market.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It is unknown how many of these units are being used beyond what's being detailed on the forum, but it appears the cirrus platform has proven to be consistent in it's problems from one brand to another. It is unfortunate between all of these models and the amount of time they have been on the market, little to no improvement has been made. As it stands, the Mini C is probably the lowest priced unit any sensible consumer should invest in. I had hopes for this unit as Cadence is a pretty decent company as far as customer support. But cheap is cheap in this case and these certain cirrus platforms should probably be avoided at all costs.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's the thing though, Cirrus makes many different processors and boards. Maybe this particular processor or board is plagued. I wouldn't lose all hope just yet!

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## lazzer408 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bayboy said:


> It is unknown how many of these units are being used beyond what's being detailed on the forum


Connect unit to laptop, load config, save to mem slot one, bricked. It was dead within minutes of powering it on. The first one was also bricked when saving presets but I had been using it for a few hours before I started saving settings.

Maybe they received a bad batch of memory.


----------



## lazzer408 (Dec 31, 2015)

No update from Cadence yet.

Badboy - Where can I download the C-DSP 6x8 software so I can check it out?


----------



## Ride154 (May 14, 2016)

subd!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Have to find someone with the file. I'm surprised they don't have it to demo on their site. You may can look in the PPI Deq.8 or synthesis thread. Same layout except the input eq.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

About 4 weeks ago I was greeted with the familiar burning electronics smell in the morning when I was about to go to work. No sound out of 4 of my 6 channels. I immediately assumed it was the 900.5 and pulled the fuse to the system. About a week later after getting some time I decided to troubleshoot and to my surprised the amp was fine. It was the 4.8 that was crapped out.

Opened it up and 2 caps inside decided to puke all over the board. Ordered a couple of replacements off Amazon and swapped them out and the dsp is working again. Be curious to see how long it lasts.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

This is sounding less and less like a potential low budget champ and more and more like a low budget chump. 

Long live miniDSP?


----------



## crumm11 (May 27, 2016)

I got mine in and working but I have a very loud and annoying ground loop that wasn't present before I hooked it up. Though I did have a ground loop previously that was taken care of with a different RCA cable. Its so loud and annoying that I pulled over and disconnected the remote turn on lead as its present with or without the RCAs hooked up. 

However, this all could be how I was grounding it, as I was using a factory bolt hole that may not be the best. So I am going to redo all of the grounds this weekend first, and I have a couple of other ideas to try as well.

I am fairly confident that the ground loop is a condition of my install so unless I can never get it to go away, I am not saying this is result of the DSP itself.

My only gripes really are: 1) volume is down with it hooked up. As in I have to crank it to get the same volume from my amps that I did previously, weird, but I am able to work around it. 2) if you have more than one memory slot saved, when you start the car it will jump to any one of them randomly...so make sure you don't have one thats louder than the others or you will sh!t yourself! 3) copying settings between speakers is easy...too easy. I spent a ton of time doing TA only to find that my right tweeter had copied itself onto every other speaker. Or when my midrange which was bandpassed copied itself onto my tweeters (so I was running tweeters 75-4000hz).

All that aside, this is my first DSP so I have nothing to compare it to, but having used most of its features if I can get the ground loop to go away I am confident that it is very potent especially for the price.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Most super inexpensive dsp units can be potent for the price if they actually worked out the bugs before bringing them to the market, but that seems to be the reoccurring theme. Put it on the shelves and walk away.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Most super inexpensive dsp units can be potent for the price if they actually worked out the bugs before bringing them to the market, but that seems to be the reoccurring theme. Put it on the shelves and walk away.


The sad thing is, the info on the Cadence unit his this site back in January of 2015. You would think that in the more than a year it took for the thing to actually hit market, they would have worked out some of these bugs in QA/QC. Especially after some of the names that became associated with the company prior to the announcement.


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Sounds like a crappy product rushed to market, guess I'll wait for the TwK or something else.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I pulled the trigger on one over the weekend. It wont be until this weekend that I'll have it in.

I'll come back and post my findings.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

For anyone that's had this unit opened, there's a white/blue wire soldered to a nut, where's the other end soldered at/to?
I heard something rattling around so I took it apart. That wire was loose at the one end. I'm guessing it was soldered to the lid?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Probably a chassis ground. Do you see any solder marks where it could have been connected? It might have been soldered to a ground point on the board.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> For anyone that's had this unit opened, there's a white/blue wire soldered to a nut, where's the other end soldered at/to?
> I heard something rattling around so I took it apart. That wire was loose at the one end. I'm guessing it was soldered to the lid?


Strike 7?


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

The white/blue wire is soldered to one of the allen head screws in the lid on the opposite side. The longer screw with solder on it is the one you want.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Strohw, thank you. That's what I thought it went to but you couldn't tell even by looking at the Allen screws. I just removed it. I asked in case it actually did go to the board somewhere. It looked to be a cold solder anyway with one side very smooth which is why I thought it went to the lid but didn't see any marks as to where it was attached.

On the plus side, so far, I've had zero issues with it. Works great and had far surpassed my expectations of it.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I reached out to Cadence customer support late last night. I received an email this morning asking if I had a number they could call me at. I gave it and was called about 30 mins later.

I talked to Matt the product engineer that designed this. His intentions are very well placed. I talked to him for about 20 mins on the subject. He was very open about the issues that the DSP has. In a few weeks they will have a chat room board set up for the very unit, different then the chat link they have now. 

He is working on an update to address the issues we are having. The master volume control is common on every unit but is being addressed. They might even be making a new dash unit to correct the problem. It's in how the dash control communicates with the main unit. 

I have read here that customer support was very good. I have to agree. Matt is very busy between three jobs (he is the engineer for candence and it's two sister companies) along with a challenging home life. He is hopeful to have an update out by years end to correct the issues. His intentions are very good from the start/beginning of the design and performance of this unit, just a few things that got overlooked or lost in translation.


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey guys just wanted to reach out to everyone... any questions on the DSP4.8 please feel free to ask.. my door is open to all for help on all our products.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Matthew Borgardt said:


> Hey guys just wanted to reach out to everyone... any questions on the DSP4.8 please feel free to ask.. my door is open to all for help on all our products.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Hey Matt. Thanks for jumping on board here at DIYMA and your willingness to help out the community! I know there were a lot of us that had high expectations for the Cadence DSP 4.8. Hopefully, through your efforts and the upcoming revisions, the DSP's issues will be resolved and it will be come a great value option for us.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The master volume not retaining its memory is my only issue. That gets fixed, I'm beyond stoked.

Thanks for the help Matt.


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

smgreen20 said:


> The master volume not retaining its memory is my only issue. That gets fixed, I'm beyond stoked.
> 
> Thanks for the help Matt.


Master volume does retain it position but not when you go into the program.. just remember where you last left the software volume is going to be it last postion when you log in last.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

rton20s said:


> Hey Matt. Thanks for jumping on board here at DIYMA and your willingness to help out the community! I know there were a lot of us that had high expectations for the Cadence DSP 4.8. Hopefully, through your efforts and the upcoming revisions, the DSP's issues will be resolved and it will be come a great value option for us.


No problem... any question feel free to ask.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Matthew Borgardt said:


> Master volume does retain it position but not when you go into the program.. just remember where you last left the software volume is going to be it last postion when you log in last.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I assume what he means is, when you close out of the app the volume stays at max volume until you move the volume 1 notch on the controller.

Example:

My volume is set at 70 on the controller. I open the program, connect to unit and then immediately close the program. The next song I play the volume will not be at 70 but a much louder level. If I move the volume on the controller to 69 or 71 then it will jump back to what it should be.

I sent you an email about this issue. Happens to me every time I use the app.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The issue I have is that when I connect, that's the only time the Master Volume works as it should. As soon as I disconnect and do as stated (turn the volume up/dn 1 click, it goes to ITS own set level. 

On the master volume, +/-0 should be its normal "rest" state. The signal to it should neither be boosted or reduced. It's not, it's boosted, which tells me, as I see it just before I connect, but it seems to be at -10. I'll go to store in memory with the Master Volume at +4. But...as soon as I disconnect, it acts as if I never set it. 

So, I should be at +4 of the incoming signal, but it doesn't save. You can't use the "line driver" feature. It actually reduces your output level. 

I have my gains over half way up and I shouldn't have to. The amps I'm using, if I were to bypass the 4.8, would be just as at 0 gain then they currently are. 

Example: if 4v in, then at +/-0 (Master Volume), I should be the same out. I want to boost it to +4. So for lack of a better way to describe it, I should be 4v +4dB of the signal. I understand that this has a "max" output of 5v, so if I'm having to turn my gains up half way...I shouldn't have to. That means there's a reduction on the incoming signal. 

W/4.8 and gains at half = w/o 4.8 gains at 0.


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

The volume system as of now has two settings 1) controller 2)software
Problem right now is that they do not talk to each other... this I am working on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

strohw said:


> I assume what he means is, when you close out of the app the volume stays at max volume until you move the volume 1 notch on the controller.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


I have installed 19 units and counting... I have not run into this particular issue... but I will see if I can reproduce this... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

i just got mine. my only laptop doesnt have a cd drive. the link for the download on filedropper is no longer valid. any chance someone could upload it again. software and usb drivers. I signed up just to download that but have been lurking on and off through google searches lately. Anyways i am excited to play with this. If no one will upload it ill buy an external and grab it and post here. Thanks guys


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

Mahapederdon said:


> i just got mine. my only laptop doesnt have a cd drive. the link for the download on filedropper is no longer valid. any chance someone could upload it again. software and usb drivers. I signed up just to download that but have been lurking on and off through google searches lately. Anyways i am excited to play with this. If no one will upload it ill buy an external and grab it and post here. Thanks guys


Sent you a email...
If not please advise... 

Also here is a new link for all.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9o31JARaKkTalZBdzcycWMyVk0/view?usp=drivesdk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Matthew Borgardt said:


> I have installed 19 units and counting... I have not run into this particular issue... but I will see if I can reproduce this...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Mine does this as well. I started that I thought in my original post after I got it. As soon as you disconnect from the 4.8 (click comm and unplug the USB) it stays at the volume "saved" but as soon as you go to adjust the volume it drops volume level if you're above 65 on the dash control. I did some testing yesterday and found that the +/-0 mark is -20 when you disconnect. That's a huge loss.

I would comm/uncomm until I found equal output at both states for the reference point of +/-0. I then did the same thing to find out how much it drops when you go from comm to uncomm. It was right at -20.

+/-0 when you comm should stay at what ever volume level your dash control is set at., not go to its own predetermined level.

I know your trying Matt. As much as I'd like to have it resolved, I can wait for a one time fix over a multiple action fix.


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

smgreen20 said:


> Mine does this as well. I started that I thought in my original post after I got it. As soon as you disconnect from the 4.8 (click comm and unplug the USB) it stays at the volume "saved" but as soon as you go to adjust the volume it drops volume level if you're above 65 on the dash control. I did some testing yesterday and found that the +/-0 mark is -20 when you disconnect. That's a huge loss.
> 
> I would comm/uncomm until I found equal output at both states for the reference point of +/-0. I then did the same thing to find out how much it drops when you go from comm to uncomm. It was right at -20.
> 
> ...


Thank you and to all for your input...
I will work on the volume problem... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Awsome. Thank so much.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

I got mine all set up. Well plugged in and running. Set crossovers to where the passive ones said they were. Morel tempo ultra 602. I set them at 3200 at 12 dB for now instead of 6. Got level close by ear. Set time using the online calculator till I learn more about what I'm doing. I have the remote plugged in so the unit will work but unless the volume will control a set of outputs for let's say sub I probably won't ever use it. You guys that are using this what is your volume set to when you open the program. I set mine to +5 but the output still seems a little low. It's lower than my pioneer avh_6800bt that is supposed to have 4 volts. Not a big deal because the noise from my amp gains is not noticeable. I'm wondering what everyone is using to check tuning with. Ear or rta. I have a Dayton mic and rew for windows and a few apps for my androids. At this point I'm just gonna keep reading.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Mahapederdon said:


> I got mine all set up. Well plugged in and running. Set crossovers to where the passive ones said they were. Morel tempo ultra 602. I set them at 3200 at 12 dB for now instead of 6. Got level close by ear. Set time using the online calculator till I learn more about what I'm doing. I have the remote plugged in so the unit will work but unless the volume will control a set of outputs for let's say sub I probably won't ever use it. You guys that are using this what is your volume set to when you open the program. I set mine to +5 but the output still seems a little low. It's lower than my pioneer avh_6800bt that is supposed to have 4 volts. Not a big deal because the noise from my amp gains is not noticeable. I'm wondering what everyone is using to check tuning with. Ear or rta. I have a Dayton mic and rew for windows and a few apps for my androids. At this point I'm just gonna keep reading.


I have mine set to +4, but that's part of the issue I'm referring to. It'll be at +4 while I'm connected (the red, now green com in the upper left corner). It's when you disconnect com (now red) and go to turn the volume up or down, it returns to its own pre determined level. The memories aren't remembering the Master volumes set let for whatever reason.

The HU I have is a Clarion NX604, also a 4v out deck. I have to have my gains just past the half way up mark and I shouldn't have to. If I were to remove the 4.8 I could lower my gains all the way back down and still be just as loud. I'm lucky in the amps I'm using. Their noise floor is but 1dB lower (at full gain) then it is at 0 gain. Due to that I can wait patiently for a one time fix for all issues/bugs, over multiple fixes over time.

The lack of a bass control is something I talked to Matt about and their is a way to add it, but confusing for the end user. What I do is use inputs 1&2 from the sub output on my HU for the subs signal. I do this because 1&2 are the only ones you can sum the channels to. I then use the bass level control from my HU to adjus my bass output.

MATT: If there's any way to add the option to sum channels 3&4 as well, that wouldn't be a bad idea I wouldn't think. I have a bit of an OCD thing. It eats at me that chs 1&2 are my sub inputs, not 3&4.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

^^^ that's a good idea. With Chan 1 and 2. I have mine on 3 and 4 and the out for those set to 7 and 8. So if I do it that way can I make it so when I eq the sub it affects both or what. I was gonna mute the one side of the sub and get a good eq and then copy that to the muted channel and unmute it. I live in an apartment so it's hard to tune my car cause my neighbors think I'm nuts. Haha. Thanks for the input and it seems this unit has tons of potential. I'm learn how to code android apps and would love to control this from my tablet instead of laptop.


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

smgreen20 said:


> I have mine set to +4, but that's part of the issue I'm referring to. It'll be at +4 while I'm connected (the red, now green com in the upper left corner). It's when you disconnect com (now red) and go to turn the volume up or down, it returns to its own pre determined level. The memories aren't remembering the Master volumes set let for whatever reason.
> 
> The HU I have is a Clarion NX604, also a 4v out deck. I have to have my gains just past the half way up mark and I shouldn't have to. If I were to remove the 4.8 I could lower my gains all the way back down and still be just as loud. I'm lucky in the amps I'm using. Their noise floor is but 1dB lower (at full gain) then it is at 0 gain. Due to that I can wait patiently for a one time fix for all issues/bugs, over multiple fixes over time.
> 
> ...


I agree good idea.

Matt Borgardt


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

Mahapederdon said:


> ^^^ that's a good idea. With Chan 1 and 2. I have mine on 3 and 4 and the out for those set to 7 and 8. So if I do it that way can I make it so when I eq the sub it affects both or what. I was gonna mute the one side of the sub and get a good eq and then copy that to the muted channel and unmute it. I live in an apartment so it's hard to tune my car cause my neighbors think I'm nuts. Haha. Thanks for the input and it seems this unit has tons of potential. I'm learn how to code android apps and would love to control this from my tablet instead of laptop.


One thing at a time please...


Matthew Borgardt said:


> I agree good idea.
> 
> Matt Borgardt



Matt Borgardt


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Matt, I sent you a message via FBs messenger.

Mahapederdon, Unless you have a setting, and have it selected as such>>, on your headunit for stereo/mono to your sub outputs, you'll be running a stereo signal to your subs. That could cause cancellation issues. I have the option in mine, but I chose to sum chs 1&2 for my mono signal.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks man. I'm not sure how my deck does it. But I just ran out with my laptop and changed the setting for those I/o. I'm really new to this full active setup. The deh_80prs was the first about 4 month ago. My new deck has the setting for full active also but nothing like what this will do. So for now everything on my deck is set flat. Any tips on level matching and what to use for eq would be great. I'm jot sure what my target curve should even look like. I have rew and a few android apps that all work with the Dayton mic I bought. I havnt had time to go sit in the car long enough to get it even decent. It's hot out all day and my 10 yr old keeps me busy. Thanks for all the help everyone and I look forwar l look forward to playing with this more. 
Dan


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I too, have an RTA app on my phine along with the Dayton mini mic that I use. As for a curve, it's all in the sound YOU are after. I prefer a +6dB boost in the bass region, and from 100Hz (as the 0dB point reference line) up, I prefer a -.5dB drop for every octave after that. It sounds good and is less fatiguing on your ears. Start with crossover points and slope to get it where it sounds good, or graphs what you're after, then cut eq freqs first, then boost what needs boosting last.


----------



## Matthew Borgardt (Aug 13, 2016)

The very basic for tuning are amplitude / crossover / phase...
Follow these first before ever touching the EQ

Matt Borgardt
Oncore/Cadence/Logic


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's a link to the other thread I started specifically for this units issues, ideas.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-dsp4-8-your-issues-concerns.html#post4046738


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

What app are you using and what are the best settings to use for that app. Like weighting and are you just sending pink noise from the phone to the input on your deck. When it come to matching speaker output what's the best way to go about that. I was sending pink noise and just eyeballing an average output level and then trying to match the others to the one with the lowest output.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I use an app called "Audio Tool". The version I have I paid for. I'm not sure if there is a free version of it or not. 
As adjusting goes, pink noise CD and adjust the same as you described. Match the output/gain levels but I reference it to 90dB on pink noise.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

Perfect. I bought that one e few days ago. I just finished reading the online manual. Are there any threads on car tuning with this app. I havnt found much on searching google. Thanks for you input and confirming I'm not completely off on my thinking. I've done tons of speaker testing at my old job in a chamber and outside but I was always kinda trained and told how the tests worked and what our goal was. Here I'm just reading and hoping I'm doing these right. From what I remember consistency is the biggest key.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Great to see stuff like this (sorry for the derail).

Kudos to you (and Cadence) Matt.

Sure wish RF would do something like this with the 360.3


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey everybody. First off - big thanks to Matt for hopping in here and giving the community almost personalized support for this device. I had a MiniDSP 2x4 revB years ago and can't seem to find it, so I'm in the market for a new DSP. Cadance is a stand-up company - always has been. I've owned a number of their products in the past, and I'm sure others have here as well.

That said - I have a few basic questions that I'm hoping either Matt or other users can answer real quick before I pull the trigger.


Simple system - 2-way active fronts, plus subs.
It looks like I can build independent bandpass filters for every channel, yes? I definitely want my mids bandpassed.

Are all of the EQ functions independent for each channel individually? Same for the T/A?

I'll most likely never even install the controller thing. This volume issue I'm reading about - can I simply set volume to max, and leave it as-is? I use my head unit for volume, I don't see any reason to use anything else.

EDIT: The EQ frquencies - are they fixed, or can I build EQ tables however I see fit? Example: If I want to EQ my subs, could I set all 16 channels between 20-80 Hz?

Thanks for your time everybody.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

kennyg said:


> Thanks for your time everybody.


Any channel can be eq'd separate and any filter can be applied as well. It seems everything is independent. The parametric eq I'm not really sure. I haven't touched my eq yet. Time alignment seems to be channel independent so you can do separate timing on mids/tweets per pair. Havnt done that part yest either. I just ran new rca's I made from wire we sell at work and havnt had time lately to do a lot of the fun stuff. I think your best bet is download the software and play with it for a few minutes. That will answer all your questions. That way after you buy one you can answer all mine. Haha. But I think playing with the software will give you all you need.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

kennyg said:


> Hey everybody. First off - big thanks to Matt for hopping in here and giving the community almost personalized support for this device. I had a MiniDSP 2x4 revB years ago and can't seem to find it, so I'm in the market for a new DSP. Cadance is a stand-up company - always has been. I've owned a number of their products in the past, and I'm sure others have here as well.
> 
> That said - I have a few basic questions that I'm hoping either Matt or other users can answer real quick before I pull the trigger.
> 
> ...



All channel adjustments are independent (EQ, t/a, xover). That said, IIRC linking the EQ after adjustment overwrites any previous differences. Can't remember if you can write in any frequency you want per band, but it's really not necessary. As long as you can vary the frequency some it will be fine for most.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You can type in any frequency you want, even off the wall ones for example: 12,434Hz, adjustable Q from .1-7, +/- 12dB and attenuate each channel from 0 to -40 (can't remember exactly how low), and time delay each channel (again can't remember exactly from what to what) and HP/LP/BP, any/all channels as you need.

NOTE: You have to have the controller installed (hooked up at least), it will not work without it. If you don't want to use it, just set the volume to number 95 and leave it tucked away and just use the radios volume as intended.


----------



## jhue73 (Sep 27, 2016)

Just ordered one, cant wait to get it.


----------



## glide 1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ordered 1 too. Can someone confirm if the units we receive now will have updated firmware or is it the same as when it was first released?


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

As far as I know there hasn't been an update yet.


----------



## Erroon (Sep 8, 2016)

Still a worthwhile purchase as is, or should I wait it out a little bit?


----------



## glide 1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Price was hard to pass up. I downloaded the software and already have questions/suggestions for Matt but will wait till i get the unit in.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I would think the unit's software will be updated thru downloads as corrections and debugging continues?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

glide 1 said:


> Price was hard to pass up. I downloaded the software and already have questions/suggestions for Matt but will wait till i get the unit in.


What are your 's? Concerns. I can answer some things for you. I have also started another thread for issues and ideas for the update which HAS NOT been released yet. 

Not that I'm working side by side with Matt, but working with him to find any/all issues before the update is ready. He wants to do an all fix in one update.


----------



## Erroon (Sep 8, 2016)

Do you happen to have a rough guess on when this update might be ready? I really want to order one, but I don't want to take a risk on it just yet.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

At this time no.

Matt said he was aiming to have it done by the end of the year, That's all I know.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Bump


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

What is the bump for?


----------



## lazzer408 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello Matt. RMA 9534. Did you ever find out what kept bricking them?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

rton20s said:


> What is the bump for?


Sorry, I was bumoping to get it back in the light for possible issues before I get back with Matt on any other issues/unknowns. If he's on track, the correcting update should be soon.


----------



## kittenmcnugget (Nov 23, 2016)

smgreen20 said:


> ... If he's on track, the correcting update should be soon.


any word on this?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

unfortunately, he has yet to get back with me.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> unfortunately, he has yet to get back with me.


I have a feeling Matt has been pretty consumed with the launch of OnCore.


----------



## Tweakurr (Apr 6, 2017)

So I was getting the classic alternator whine only after adding this DSP to my system, but I also added an inexpensive small amp as a tweeter driver. I guess either could be the culprit. My solution was to add a 18G wire from the ground lead terminal to frame ground and run as little lead as possible. I also ran a 2nd ground wire to a frame screw on the Cadence. I did this as well to the new amp. No more whine. I guess I could disconnect one of them and see which is really the problem.


----------



## QTN_AUTO (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I'd like to say I thank this group for helping me make my decision on obtaining this Unit. Thanks to Matt and everyone here for your support and posts.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I got a hold of Matt on Monday, he said he is working on the update right now as we speak. So hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## Tweakurr (Apr 6, 2017)

smgreen20 said:


> I got a hold of Matt on Monday, he said he is working on the update right now as we speak. So hopefully it won't be too much longer.


Good News! Thanks.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Would anyone be able to upload the software from the Cd to Dropbox or similar? I sold my DSP to someone and realized I forgot to include the CD. Then I went to look for it and can't find it anywhere. I feel a little silly. I sent Cadence support an email but last time I did that it took them a week to answer my question.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

strohw said:


> Would anyone be able to upload the software from the Cd to Dropbox or similar? I sold my DSP to someone and realized I forgot to include the CD. Then I went to look for it and can't find it anywhere. I feel a little silly. I sent Cadence support an email but last time I did that it took them a week to answer my question.


It's posted a few pages back.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/4041081-post118.html


----------



## Tweakurr (Apr 6, 2017)

Driving home today it sounded as if the rear door speaks cutout. So I played with the remote volume and it went back to normal. Anyone else have random cutouts?


----------



## reaper68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just curious if there has been any movement on this firmware update.

Also curious has anyone tried running differential balanced signal to the inputs on one of these if so did you run the + to the pin and - to the outside or just half the signal and use the shield wire to the outside.


----------



## jhue73 (Sep 27, 2016)

reaper68 said:


> Just curious if there has been any movement on this firmware update.
> 
> Also curious has anyone tried running differential balanced signal to the inputs on one of these if so did you run the + to the pin and - to the outside or just half the signal and use the shield wire to the outside.



i have been waiting on the update for a year now. looks like its not going to happen.


----------



## jhue73 (Sep 27, 2016)

im getting the alternator noise that some have talked about. i havent tried moving or shortening the ground wire yet to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## reaper68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm, I'm really leaning towards a minidsp 2x8 because you could hook it up balanced and then get unbalanced outputs. Although I hear that may have noise as well. Either way I'm impressed with Matts speed at replying when I emailed him before and the amount of information in this thread.


----------



## Tweakurr (Apr 6, 2017)

jhue73 said:


> i have been waiting on the update for a year now. looks like its not going to happen.


Hope that's not true


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

So the consensus is its a pass and cadence isnt up to the task?


----------



## jhue73 (Sep 27, 2016)

reaper68 said:


> Hmm, I'm really leaning towards a minidsp 2x8 because you could hook it up balanced and then get unbalanced outputs. Although I hear that may have noise as well. Either way I'm impressed with Matts speed at replying when I emailed him before and the amount of information in this thread.



not sure why i had the alternator whine. it wasnt that loud i didnt notice it until i had the volume low. there is no noise that i have noticed when using the crossovers in my amp. i just got a pioneer deh-80prs so im not using the cadence dsp at the moment. could be something to do with rca's on the 4.8 not being grounded to the power ground and using shielded rca's not sure if thats the case or not. or then again i could of just moved and shortened the power ground and it could of solved the problem.

also not sure why there are 2 grounds on the dsp 4.8?.... this is puzzling to me.

i was looking at the minidsp before i bought the cadence but i liked the specs of the cadence better. i also liked the 4 inputs on the cadence so you can use the sub out rca's and control the sub volume from the deck.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Pretty disappointed that there havent been any updates as this unit has the potential to be excellent. I'm also disappointed I have never got an email response from Cadence about a question I had.

I will keep using it for a while as I'm still learning about tuning with a DSP and will likely getting something different unless some updates are made.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 5, 2017)

Stupid question - I see this comes with a volume knob. Does the volume on the head unit still work with this hooked up or is all volume through that knob?


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

Stormy said:


> Stupid question - I see this comes with a volume knob. Does the volume on the head unit still work with this hooked up or is all volume through that knob?


Yes the volume knob on the head unit will still work. Just set the volume on the DSP to whatever level you want then you can still use your head unit to adjust the volume.


----------



## Tweakurr (Apr 6, 2017)

smgreen20 said:


> unfortunately, he has yet to get back with me.


Anything yet? Been a long time now.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm friends with Matt on FB and I've tagged and asked him a few times about it. I understand his home life is a daily challenge and that he's busy with other projects at work, but I have yet to receive an answer. Personally, I've given up.

Mine works 100% aside from the master volume setting keeping its setting.
I have a lead on a Mosconi 6to8 V8 that I'm going to get next week and sell my DSP4.8


It's a shame and I'm a bit let down by it.


----------



## Robb25j (Sep 8, 2017)

I have one coming in the mail today this thread has me nervous now lol


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

There's really nothing to be nervous about. Most have all seemed to work, just not 100% as advertised, if that makes sense. 

For me, the only issue I'm having is that it wont store the master volume level at what I choose. This results in me having to have my gains up higher then I want. But at the same time, the 2 amps I use for my front stage have the lowest noise floor at almost 1/2 gain.

The next rendition of the system I'll be using a single 6ch amp instead of a 4ch and a 2 ch for the front stage. Less overall space and more power.


----------



## Robb25j (Sep 8, 2017)

that's definitely good to hear i just got home and my package was here i just installed the software. im happy to say it installed with no issues. i also saved a copy to my google drive for safe keep lol..... i'm new to the dsp world to clarify what you said about your master volume so if you set your main volume at -20 with the cadence software it automatically defaults back to -35?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

That's the jist more or less. I think it saves at -20.


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

Cadence DSP 4.8 $900AUD RIP OGF

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

welly.anthony.cat said:


> Cadence DSP 4.8 $900AUD RIP OGF
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm assuming you're talking from a local retailer. I looked on eBay AU and Woofers Etc has them for $287 with free shipping.


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

strohw said:


> I'm assuming you're talking from a local retailer. I looked on eBay AU and Woofers Etc has them for $287 with free shipping.


No a national seller lol.. Wooffers are small

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow!

I'll be selling mine in a few weeks. Looking to get about $125 shipped.
Factory box and CD. I can't remember if the fiber optic cable got ruined or not.


----------



## Robb25j (Sep 8, 2017)

In a few weeks if we talking three weeks literally you should let me know I’ll prob buy it from you at that price....why you selling going with a different dsp if so what you have in mind ? I’m installing my cadence on the 23rd of this month if it don’t work out I’m really eye balling that helix dsp


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

I'v got a helix pro on the way, 2 weeks wait. Nxa. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robb25j (Sep 8, 2017)

??? man I’m so jealous that helix touch screen controller Had me drooling over here I’ve heard it’s the luxury car of dsp’s


----------



## welly.anthony.cat (Aug 6, 2017)

Robb25j said:


> man I’m so jealous that helix touch screen controller Had me drooling over here I’ve heard it’s the luxury car of dsp’s


I'v never heard one or had one b4 lol.. I just took advice. 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Robb25j said:


> In a few weeks if we talking three weeks literally you should let me know I’ll prob buy it from you at that price....why you selling going with a different dsp if so what you have in mind ? I’m installing my cadence on the 23rd of this month if it don’t work out I’m really eye balling that helix dsp


It will be for sale in about a weeks time. 

But yes, I went with another DSP. Mosconi 6to8V8


----------



## Robb25j (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I hooked up my dsp when the bass hits the volume controller turns itself down I also have a whine noise once I reach volume 80 it’s not bad but it’s noticeable ??


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have the faintest hint of whine in my system, but it's because I have to have the gains up about 65% of the way to compensate for the master volume storing at roughly a -15dB setting no matter where you store it. 

With my gains low, I have absolutely 0 whine that I can hear, but then again, the volume isn't all that loud from the amps. Only running 25x4 and 100x2 on the 3-way front end.

Switching out to a single 6ch amp that does 70x4 and 90x2.

The volume knob turning down when the bass hits is a new issue we have yet to hear of.


----------



## Robb25j (Sep 8, 2017)

i've tried moving the dsp to a different location i also tried new grounds still have a whine sound ...far as the bass turning down the master volume its still there but ive found a fix. i have to set the vol before i cut the music up an push the knob in if i try to use the volume while a song is playing is goes crazy ill post a video tomorrow


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

I would probably return your unit. It doesn't sound like it's an install issue, more of a hardware one. I had no noise that I could detect when mine was installed.


----------



## worlddre (Oct 27, 2007)

does this thing require a flat 20-20k input to function properly or can i send a mangled signal direct from a factory radio through the hi-level input?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You can send it whatever you want. Just know that it wont flatten out the curve for you so you'll have to compensate for that.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

With more and more feedback from people who actually own this DSP, it seems like it could be a dud. Or, at the very least have too many problems to make it useable. Is that accurate?


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

PPI_GUY said:


> With more and more feedback from people who actually own this DSP, it seems like it could be a dud. Or, at the very least have too many problems to make it useable. Is that accurate?


It's useable for sure. The volume control not staying the same when plugged into my laptop is the only complaint I have. It is annoying but I have learned to adjust the volume to make up for the difference. 

The lack of support from Cadence would be my main reason to stay away from the unit.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

soundstreamer said:


> It's useable for sure. The volume control not staying the same when plugged into my laptop is the only complaint I have. It is annoying but I have learned to adjust the volume to make up for the difference.
> 
> The lack of support from Cadence would be my main reason to stay away from the unit.


Yeah, that seems to be the consensus. It's a shame too. Was hoping someone had finally built a DSP that worked, was easy to navigate at a real budget price-point. Oh well.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

My only complaint is that the master volume output doesn't store where you place it. It has a built in line driver, but because it wont save the master output level where you want, it negates the point. It actually retards the output so you have to turn your gains up to compensate. 

If Matt would get the update out to fix this, this would be an excellent DSP at an awesome price point.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> My only complaint is that the master volume output doesn't store where you place it. It has a built in line driver, but because it wont save the master output level where you want, it negates the point. It actually retards the output so you have to turn your gains up to compensate.
> 
> *If Matt would get the update out to fix this, this would be an excellent DSP at an awesome price point.*


Is he even still involved? Has anyone heard from him on this in months?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI_GUY said:


> Is he even still involved? Has anyone heard from him on this in months?


My understanding is Matt is still consulting for Cadence. I believe in one of his recent FB posts he stated that the build he is currently working on is for a car going in Cadence's booth for SEMA. I am sure between that, OnCore and complaining about millennials, his time is fairly well monopolized.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

PPI_GUY said:


> Yeah, that seems to be the consensus. It's a shame too. Was hoping someone had finally built a DSP that worked, was easy to navigate at a real budget price-point. Oh well.


We might be getting there with the Rockford DSR1. We'll have to see!


----------



## mike_ (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anyone ever lost an output channel? I have...

I can't figure it out 100% either. 2 out won't work, can't remap 2R to output 1 to test either, for some reason I get no output. If I remap 1L and 2R to outputs 3 and 4 it works again... Since I don't run mono subs I effectively lost a whole stereo output. I bought this thing August 6th this year, probably sat around for a few weeks before I used it too. 

Between this, the no support, the ****ty buggy software, no ability to load current memory presets to modify them, no saving memories in a single file so you must have a save file for every memory preset since you can't read currents from memory....

All that, and they can't get volume control right so I have to deal with crazy noise with any reasonable gain settings. 

Glad the guy who can fix this is working on show cars instead of fixing programming. At this point it's fair to say he can't, or it's related to the hardware and physically can't be fixed. 


What a joke.


----------



## mike_ (Aug 2, 2013)

And it won't save output channel mapping, if I set outputs 3 and 4 for L1 and R2 and power cycle the unit it defaults them back to outputs 1 and 2... I guess I have to bring my laptop with me everywhere and reset it manually every time till I find the time to remove this **** from my system.

What a pile of junk, does maybe a quarter of what it was marketed to do. How does cadence even stay in business supporting products like this?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I feel, you. I don't know what Matt's reasoning is for abandoning what is in reality a great product. The minor issues just need to be addressed/fixed. 

I wish I had an answer to that, and your loss of a channel. Sounds to me a software bug yet again as the output still works or emits an output, just not by itself. I took mine out last week in favor for a Mosconi 6t8 V8. Now that I have my one issue resolved with it, I couldn't be any happier. The main Cadence unit is out right now, just need to remove the dash mount remote then I will sell it, If it'll sell. 

With the mounting issues, I'm sure it's going to be harder to sell then I'd like. At least my unit doesn't suffer but from the master volume store point and the remote know being twitchy which I don't use anyway.


----------



## Robb25j (Sep 8, 2017)

Here is a video I posted on YouTube sorry if it sounds like crap the cell phone mic just sucks at loud volumes so plz cut down the volume on your device while listening 


https://youtu.be/3MJpVzx5YGs


----------



## QTN_AUTO (Apr 18, 2017)

Amazon
TROND TV Bluetooth Transmitter and Receiver, Digital Optical TOSLINK and 3.5mm Wireless Audio Adapter (AptX Low Latency for both TX and RX, Pair with 2 Devices Simultaneously) $40 for older unit $45 for newer version

Run optical to eliminate any signal noise from the source 
Have the DSP rca's as short as you can & away from power
Any Noise after that will be from the DSP or AMP not an RCA source

PS: Android 8.0 Oreo's Bluetooth codec menu offers up SBC, ACC, aptX, aptX HD, and LDAC options out of the box
AptX HD codec upgrade is the best, AptX is just way better BT 

well this is if you have an android phone:laugh:


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Is the consensus that the Cadence is to be avoided? On a budget, pretty much narrowed down between the Cadence and the Dayton.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont even think they sell it or support it anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> I dont even think they sell it or support it anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


There are still quite a few places selling it, maybe it's old stock. Considering they're only $50 different in price, I'm inclined to go with the Cadence, as it has better features (including digital in) but if it's buggy, that's not good. Although the Dayton also seems to have issues. 

Don't know of any other viable options at the $200 & below price range.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

I would steer clear of the Cadence unit. I have it and it does have nice features but has some serious flaws. I'm likely going to give the Dayton a try soon.


----------



## Tweakurr (Apr 6, 2017)

Was playing with the remote volume knob recently, and I believe that is where the biggest problem lies. The pot is not linear. You can lower it and turn it back up to the same spot 5 times and get 5 different levels. I may research into a higher quality audio resistor to add some stabilization.


----------



## mh_mini (May 4, 2016)

soundstreamer said:


> I would steer clear of the Cadence unit. I have it and it does have nice features but has some serious flaws. I'm likely going to give the Dayton a try soon.


I would avoid it. I was in the same boat with being on a budget and it cost me in the long run. Unit gave me a ton of trouble with engine noise and almost shorted out my computers USB ports.

Ended up getting a MiniDSP 6x8, which I should have just done in the fist place.


----------



## Lukestasd (Jun 2, 2020)

I just bought a second hand candence DSP 4.8, I assumed that I could DL the software online but I can't find it anywhere, do you have a copy or could you point me in the right direction please? I've emailed and called cadence without success so far and I'm in Australia which makes things more difficult.

And help would be greatly appreciated as I need it with my new addition (see attached, ultimax 15). It's just on the bench ATM, it's fully sealed.

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## RVA (Sep 14, 2020)

strohw said:


> Here is the software and manual:
> 
> Free File Hosting - Online Storage; Upload Mp3, Videos, Music. Backup Files


Would you be so nice to re-upload the software? I do have the device but it's impossible to find the software... Would really appreciate it.


----------



## Javier López (Jun 14, 2021)

jomito7 said:


> I decided to get one for fun while I wait the other new DSPs out, mainly the JL Audio TWK. Got it in yesterday and unboxed. My first impression is the housing for the electronics is well built. It is encased in black iodized aluminum. The side silver pieces that contain the mechanical interfaces are ABS plastic. It comes with heat sinks on the outside "top" and "bottom", but only consumes 0.5A according to the spec sheet, so I'm not sure why the big heat sinks other than looks. It's smaller than I expected. Weighs a good amount, I'd say 2 - 2.5 lbs. I'll open the cover up to look on the inside tonight to see what the guts tell me.
> 
> The software came on a burned CD-R. So note, you'll need a CD drive to put it on your computer. There doesn't seem to be downloads on their website for any software. Their website didn't specify what OS nor did the manual, but it is indeed a .exe file which is windows. I installed on my old crappy windows xp machine and it seems to run just fine. GUI is pretty intuitive. Everything is on one window (no tabs or buttons to other windows), and you just select what input and what output channel and it works like advertised. We'll see when I actually hook it up to the unit how well it works if there are any crashes.
> 
> ...


----------

